# Browning Citori 525



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I joined a shooting club to have access to the range when not open to the public. There are several guys that I know that are members and do a lot of skeet shooting. So, not to be left out when not on the pistol range, I picked up a new Browning Citori 525 12ga, 28" o/u, to try my hand at skeet.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice....


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Beautiful guns that are also very functional. 

Good choice! :smt023


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

uhhh i wish i could afford nice guns. just cant bring my self to do it. guess ill be sticking with my stoeger condor. she does me good tho i do have to say that


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Browning does some very nice work. Congrats on the purchase.


----------

